# I Met With Mateo's Orthopedic Surgeon Today...



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

...and I was so impressed. This was a consultation after my regular vet took x-rays and diagnosed him with Osteochondrosis of the right shoulder. The cause is genetic, and affects primarily large/giant breed dogs, young, and for some reason more males than females. They both reassured me that there was nothing I could have donbe to prevent this condition; he had this brewing as a young pup. That did make me feel better, at least!

Anyway, both the surgeon and her surgical staff assistant were so helpful and informative, drawing pictures and explaining things in a way I could comprehend... very open about the procedure, the (good) chances for full recovery, and took a lot of time for any questions (with an open invitation to email or call if I have any other questions or concerns.) 

Mateo will undergo the arthroscopic procedure next Wednesday, the 6th of June. Yeah, I'm nervous. He's my _heart._ But he's a strong young dog, and I am optimistic that he will endure this without any residual effects. And his limping after play or when he's tired is too much for me to bear anymore; I want him to feel the best he can, and this won't get better on it's own...

Also, they are very positive about raw feeding; another specialty of this surgeon is holistic/alternative medicine. Yea! 

On another note, this past year I have been struggling with work (feast or famine, in my field...). Well, after not hearing from this one sculpture studio for over 18 months, I got a call from them out of the blue, the day after Mateo was diagnosed--- with quite a bit of work for me. How is that for serendipity?!

Thanks for listening; I just need to share my hopes and worries about my boy. I know you all understand...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*YAY! That is so wonderful when they make you feel better about it.

Mateo is in good hands all around :smile:


Next wednesday is so soon! I'll bet Mateo will be as good as new! *


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like you really lucked out with the vet. That's wonderful. I'll be thinking of you and Mateo and sending a bunch of good vibes your way. Good news about the work also. Love it when a plan comes together. Keep us posted. Best wishes.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the universe works in mysterious ways.

since my dog will get the very best of the best, it is only fair that you have the means to pay for his care. 

i'm so glad you are satisfied with our surgeon.....you did your due diligence and he felt 'right' to you....i feel our dog is in good hands.

and you have every reason to feel nervous....i'd be drinking and taking drugs. 

i think you're making a decision that makes sense. he is young and healthy.....seems now is the time..


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sending good healing thoughts to Mateo for his big day. 

And congrats on the job!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sheesh, I've been MIA for a while, and I saw the title of the thread, and thought Whaaat!! Sounds like the surgeon and the staff are awesome. Mateo will be come thru with flying colors. Oh, and I'm sure he will be able to play the sympathy card from you for quite a while! LOL!! Congrats on the job. Funny how things happen.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> *YAY! That is so wonderful when they make you feel better about it.
> 
> Mateo is in good hands all around :smile:
> 
> ...


Sprocket-- thanks! But I have to say, with your new avatar, it sounds like what you type out is actually being "said" by Gunner, LOL.

Cracks me up.

Yes, I feel Mateo is in good hands.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

All the best from the three of us in our little corner of Florida. That is so awesome you managed to find the best suited surgeon possible for you guys, sometimes the planets all fall into place, or whatever it is they fall into. And the job on top of all that, it's like it's meant to be.
Please keep us up to date on what happens because we'll all be thinking of you two. Best of luck for your little boy.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> the universe works in mysterious ways.
> 
> since my dog will get the very best of the best, it is only fair that you have the means to pay for his care.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes. Our boy will be fixed up, and will move into the future with less pain, and more fun. He likes fun. We need him to be around in the best possible condition to keep us smiling and giving so much love. And, you know, really wet kisses and stuff...

Yup. Our boy will be just fine, (I keep telling myself.) And, oh yeah, there will be some bottles of wine consumed between now and then.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> All the best from the three of us in our little corner of Florida. That is so awesome you managed to find the best suited surgeon possible for you guys, sometimes the planets all fall into place, or whatever it is they fall into. And the job on top of all that, it's like it's meant to be.
> Please keep us up to date on what happens because we'll all be thinking of you two. Best of luck for your little boy.


Thanks-- awww. My "little boy"... my giant little boy, LOL. 

And I think it's pretty cool when the planets fall into their special little places... if even for a minute.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is such good news. Its always nice to feel comfortable and confident with your vets/surgeons when they're doing procedures on your kiddos! Keep us posted!


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this with your boy, but it sounds like you are both in the very best of hands. Please keep us posted. 

Mateo is a beautiful boy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's wonderful news. And that they support the way you are feeding him. I feel confident his diet will also help him recover healthy and strong.

I'm so glad you found a surgeon you feel confident in. We are all rooting for Mateo to make a full recovery - and I know his fans in Central Park are also!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Sending good vibes your way.
How long is the procedure suppose to take? Do they plan to keep Mateo overnight?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Sending good vibes your way.
> How long is the procedure suppose to take? Do they plan to keep Mateo overnight?


They said the surgery would take about 1.5 hours; and yes, they will keep him overnight. 

Meanwhile I have thought of a whole new batch of questions; I'm going to email them today...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> They said the surgery would take about 1.5 hours; and yes, they will keep him overnight.
> 
> Meanwhile I have thought of a whole new batch of questions; I'm going to email them today...


Ok, keep us updated.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck big guy. I just know he will be ok.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Good luck big guy. I just know he will be ok.


Thank you--- in my heart I know this, too. But the support from you all is so appreciated!!!


----------

